# Things to do in Emeryville?



## LynneD0813 (Dec 25, 2021)

I am a solo woman traveler who will have a full day and night in Emeryville before boarding my next train. Any suggestions on local things to do that are close, safe, and inexpensive? I don't have any interest in going into San Francisco. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 26, 2021)

LynneD0813 said:


> I am a solo woman traveler who will have a full day and night in Emeryville before boarding my next train. Any suggestions on local things to do that are close, safe, and inexpensive? I don't have any interest in going into San Francisco. Thank you.


As others have advised many about this topic, consider hoping on a Cap Corridor Train to Sacramento, tour the Wonderful California Rail Museum (next door to Union Station), perhaps visit Old Sacramento on the River next door, or hop the Light Rail @ Union Station and visit the State Capitol Buildimg if that interests you.

Makes for a nice day trip!


----------



## Asher (Dec 26, 2021)

Seeing as you wish to not participate in one of the great destinations anywhere, I find it hard to suggest a substitute. A day and night in Emmeryville may be like a week on a desert Island. Please revise your premonition about San Francisco. Much to enjoy, Bart, Ferry, walk to Fisherman’s Wharf and many sights.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 26, 2021)

Emery-Go-Round is a free bus. I don't remember how long the ride was, but I do recall that we passed by a shopping center.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 26, 2021)

Sadly, Emeryville itself has few stand out attractions. Best advice is to hop on a train or bus for a day elsewhere else. Where are you coming from, and where is your next train to?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 26, 2021)

When I had some time to kill in Emeryville a few years ago, I went to Oakland, had lunch on the water, then took a ferry to San Francisco then Amtrak bus back to Emeryville. I had already been to San Francisco several times and did not want to spend too much time (or money) there.


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 26, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> As others have advised many about this topic, consider hoping on a Cap Corridor Train to Sacramento, tour the Wonderful California Rail Museum (next door to Union Station), perhaps visit Old Sacramento on the River next door, or hop the Light Rail @ Union Station and visit the State Capitol Buildimg if that interests you.
> 
> Makes for a nice day trip!


Or depending on your itinerary, just get off or on in Sacramento, and take the Cap Corridor one-way to make the connection.

I always enjoy a nice ferry ride, as @pennyk suggested. If you enjoy transit, you could just take a ride along the Embarcadero on one of the historic streetcars from the Ferry Terminal to Fishermans Wharf & back. Unlike the cable cars, they cost the same as any other Muni transit. Mostly PCC's, but sometimes there's a foreign car in the mix.


----------



## howard-nysf (Dec 26, 2021)

I lived in Emeryville for many years, and now just a few blocks away in Oakland. Agree there's not a lot to do in Emeryville, it's only one square mile. There are quite a few hotels within walking distance of the Amtrak station. Right across from the train station is the Public Market, a food court with all local restaurants, no chains, wide range of treats.

You can take a short Uber ride to 4th Street in Berkeley, interesting shopping and restaurants.

Bay Street is Emeryville is a few blocks of outdoor mall, with the usual mall-stores, mostly we locals stay away.

UC Berkeley museums: Welcome to the UC Berkeley Museums!.


----------



## neroden (Dec 27, 2021)

As everyone else has said, there is essentially nothing in Emeryville. Most of us change trains in Sacramento instead if we are connecting between California Zephyr and Coast Starlight. Or go to SF, Berkeley, or Oakland.


----------



## Alice (Dec 27, 2021)

I agree with all the recommendations for other places, especially the ferry trips. However, if you really want to limit yourself to Emeryville, there is a great multi-use path along the waterfront.

Emery-Go-Round out to the Emeryville Marina would be a good start, then from the fishing pier maybe walk the trail to the Berkeley pier, and catch a Cap Corridor train back to Emeryville. Or tackle a shorter or longer stretch, or head toward the Bay Bridge. Look for information about the San Francisco Bay Trail, there is a lot more out there besides the official site. There are also some local food shacks along the trail, haven't eaten at any to know how good they are, google maps seems to be the best place to find what to research. There are some benches and tables in some spots in case you would rather picnic. There are some really incredible views from that section of the trail but dress in layers for cold. 

I've always felt safe on the trail during daylight and dusk. If your train schedule allows for it (and it isn't foggy), you want to be on the waterfront with a clear view of the Golden Gate for sunset. With some research and determination (and weather luck}, you can determine exactly where to be to see the sun sink into the water under the bridge. Cell service is good so you can figure out how to get back to Emeryville by bus, Lyft/Uber, Zipcar, train, etc., after you know where you tucker out.


----------



## v v (Dec 27, 2021)

LynneD0813 said:


> I am a solo woman traveler who will have a full day and night in Emeryville before boarding my next train. Any suggestions on local things to do that are close, safe, and inexpensive? I don't have any interest in going into San Francisco. Thank you.



What time of year?


----------



## v v (Dec 27, 2021)

Alice said:


> I agree with all the recommendations for other places, especially the ferry trips. However, if you really want to limit yourself to Emeryville, there is a great multi-use path along the waterfront.
> 
> Emery-Go-Round out to the Emeryville Marina would be a good start, then from the fishing pier maybe walk the trail to the Berkeley pier, and catch a Cap Corridor train back to Emeryville. Or tackle a shorter or longer stretch, or head toward the Bay Bridge. Look for information about the San Francisco Bay Trail, there is a lot more out there besides the official site. There are also some local food shacks along the trail, haven't eaten at any to know how good they are, google maps seems to be the best place to find what to research. There are some benches and tables in some spots in case you would rather picnic. There are some really incredible views from that section of the trail but dress in layers for cold.
> 
> I've always felt safe on the trail during daylight and dusk. If your train schedule allows for it (and it isn't foggy), you want to be on the waterfront with a clear view of the Golden Gate for sunset. With some research and determination (and weather luck}, you can determine exactly where to be to see the sun sink into the water under the bridge. Cell service is good so you can figure out how to get back to Emeryville by bus, Lyft/Uber, Zipcar, train, etc., after you know where you tucker out.



Superb Alice


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 27, 2021)

If you have a whole day and a night to hang around, and you don't want to go into San Fransisco, I would recommend Berkeley. Interesting walkable downtown, lots of good dining, you can walk around the University campus and check out the stadium up the hill that is slowly being split in two by the Hayward Fault.







(This picture is from 2010, so maybe they've finished the construction work and stabilized things)






There are a few places to stay in the central part of Berkely, but it is a little expensive, the last time we were there we used Airbnb, as the hotel prices were New York style. However, if the prices is OK, I would recommend the Berkeley City Club, which is architecturally very interesting.

You can ride BART into San Francisco and the Capitol Corridor directly in the Emeryville (it's the next stop, I think.) If a Capitol Corridor train isn't convenient, I think that a taxi/uber would probably the best way to go if you're hauling luggage, but I suspect there's a local bus, too.


----------



## chickpea (Jan 15, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> If you have a whole day and a night to hang around, and you don't want to go into San Fransisco, I would recommend Berkeley. Interesting walkable downtown, lots of good dining, you can walk around the University campus and check out the stadium up the hill that is slowly being split in two by the Hayward Fault.
> 
> View attachment 26512
> 
> ...



LOL! Long ago completed and re-landscaped! It is pretty nice, even if I miss the old stadium... practically grew up there. Section CC. 

I actually lived on the Hayward Fault on the other side of the stadium while in college too.  

I definitely recommend the Berkeley campus, but I am very biased! 

In Emeryville there are really nice walks and a lot of new parks. The made new pedestrian/bike routes on some streets too. There is shopping near the station, with a lot of choices (west side). You could taxi/Lyft to the marina and walk around with great views, as suggested above. 

I am shocked anyone wouldn't be interested in San Francisco, I have to admit. It is a BEAUTIFUL city with so much to offer in different areas and so much to see. And such great food. Just... wow. Given the choice, SF over Emeryville any day.


----------

